
Best WhatsApp Tips Tricks and Hacks 2018 - androidgigs
https://www.androidgigs.com/whatsapp-tips-tricks-hacks-2018/
======
mito88
tip/trick #5 is a trojan.

[https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/887a8e82820e09b9e67ccddb1c...](https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/887a8e82820e09b9e67ccddb1cab9c9a5a0c9e3b305d0d32b546e3eb36c6f374/details)

